# What'd I do wrong ?



## FrostHeaves (Feb 25, 2011)

I started a thread in the HVAC sub-forum asking about a particular solar panel company. There were two links in the thread, one to the companies home page and the other to a panel I'm interested in.

I'm not affilliated with the site I'm just looking for fedback. 

Now the thread's gone. 

Why I didn't see anything about linking to other sites.

Or did I mss something ? :scratch


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it is because you have not posted enough yet. It needs to be approved by a moderator. It is to prevent spam.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes.
A first post with links to a business website is almost always spam. Someone probably deleted it as such. If it was in error, allow me to apologize on behalf of PS.


----------



## FrostHeaves (Feb 25, 2011)

Aha. OK then I'll stick around and try again in a day or so.


----------

